
NET and WebAssembly ,Is This the Future of the Fronten - hitr
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/NETAndWebAssemblyIsThisTheFutureOfTheFrontend.aspx
======
hdhzy
Hmm... Sounds really interesting but WebAssembly doesn't have GC so porting
dotNET applications there wouldn't be as straightforward as it seems.

